# Empfohlene Speichenspannung Evolution SL A.30



## Manniger (30. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, im Netz finde ich leider lediglich die Angabe von max 1200 N - welche Speichenspannung wird denn empfohlen bzw wie speicht Newmen ein? Viele Grüße!


----------



## Manniger (5. Mai 2020)

Habe direkt ein Mail an Newmen geschrieben. Das die Antwort:

_"die A 30 LR sind im normal Fall mit  Sapim D – light Speichen aufgebaut.

Der Wert beim Tensiometer von Sapim bei diesen Speichen ist bei 250 bis 260 auf der steileren Seite der Speichen.

Die flachere Seite ergibt sich entsprechend.

Also Am HR die Antriebsseite, am VR die Bremsseite.

Diese Werte entsprechen etwas unter 1200 N."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

